# [Risolto] problema con partizione ntfs

## antonellocaroli

Ciao a tutti,

ho un proble a montare una partizione ntfs, in particolare questa:

```
Disk /dev/sdd: 7,3 TiB, 8001563222016 bytes, 15628053168 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disklabel type: gpt

Disk identifier: E00A0AAC-3A31-47FC-B28A-86DFE07D4C54

Dispositivo  Start        Fine     Settori  Size Tipo

/dev/sdd1       34      262177      262144  128M Microsoft reserved

/dev/sdd2   264192 15628052479 15627788288  7,3T Microsoft basic data

Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary.

```

```
mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdd2 /media/musica

ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume '/dev/sdd2': File o directory non esistente

ntfs-3g 2016.2.22 external FUSE 29 - Third Generation NTFS Driver

      Configuration type 7, XATTRS are on, POSIX ACLS are on

Copyright (C) 2005-2007 Yura Pakhuchiy

Copyright (C) 2006-2009 Szabolcs Szakacsits

Copyright (C) 2007-2016 Jean-Pierre Andre

Copyright (C) 2009 Erik Larsson

Usage:    ntfs-3g [-o option[,...]] <device|image_file> <mount_point>

Options:  ro (read-only mount), windows_names, uid=, gid=,

          umask=, fmask=, dmask=, streams_interface=.

          Please see the details in the manual (type: man ntfs-3g).

Example: ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows

News, support and information:  http://tuxera.com

```

Last edited by antonellocaroli on Mon Dec 04, 2017 6:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai provato da root?

----------

## antonellocaroli

si é da root

----------

## xdarma

Occhio che sembra sia:

```

Usage:    ntfs-3g [-o option[,...]] <device|image_file> <mount_point>

```

Mentre tu hai usato:

```

mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdd2 /media/musica

```

Forse c'è un "mount" di troppo.

----------

## antonellocaroli

No, non credo sia quello il problema...

per esempio questa la monto tranquillamente

```
Disk /dev/sdb: 119,2 GiB, 128035676160 bytes, 250069680 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disklabel type: dos

Disk identifier: 0x2d17429f

Dispositivo Avvio     Start      Fine   Settori  Size Id Tipo

/dev/sdb1              2048      6143      4096    2M 83 Linux

/dev/sdb2   *          6144    530431    524288  256M 83 Linux

/dev/sdb3            530432 147331071 146800640   70G 83 Linux

/dev/sdb4         147333057 250066943 102733887   49G  f W95 Esteso (LBA)

/dev/sdb5         147333120 250066943 102733824   49G  7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

```

```
mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb5 /media/musica/
```

la differenza é che questa in tipo é HPFS/NTFS/exFAT   e l'altra Microsoft basic dataLast edited by antonellocaroli on Sat Dec 02, 2017 9:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pilla

Merged last post from the report thread (the user must have pressed the wrong button).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> la differenza é che questa in tipo é HPFS/NTFS/exFAT   e l'altra Microsoft basic data

 

Cosa ti ritorna il comando file -s /dev/sdb5?

@pilla: thanks!

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *antonellocaroli wrote:*   la differenza é che questa in tipo é HPFS/NTFS/exFAT   e l'altra Microsoft basic data 
> 
> Cosa ti ritorna il comando file -s /dev/sdb5?

 

```
file -s /dev/sdb5

/dev/sdb5: DOS/MBR boot sector, code offset 0x52+2, OEM-ID "NTFS    ", sectors/cluster 8, Media descriptor 0xf8, sectors/track 63, heads 255, hidden sectors 63, dos < 4.0 BootSector (0x80), FAT (1Y bit by descriptor); NTFS, sectors/track 63, sectors 102733816, $MFT start cluster 404, $MFTMirror start cluster 403, bytes/RecordSegment 2^(-1*246), clusters/index block 1, serial number 01d26e3060bfbdf0; containsMicrosoft Windows XP/VISTA bootloader NTLDR

```

```
file -s /dev/sdd2

/dev/sdd2: cannot open `/dev/sdd2' (No such file or directory)

```

```
file -s /dev/sdd1

/dev/sdd1: GPT data structure (nonstandard: at LBA 0), version 1.0, GUID: e00a0aac-3a31-47fc-b28a-86dfe07d4c54, disk size: 15628053168 sectors (sector size unknown)
```

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @pilla: thanks!

 

+1

----------

## fedeliallalinea

ls -l /dev/sdd2?

E' da secoli che non faccio piu' un mount di una partizione ntfs, no mi ricordo piu' nulla   :Confused: 

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E' da secoli che non faccio piu' un mount di una partizione ntfs

 

 :Mr. Green: 

```
ls -l /dev/sdd2

ls: impossibile accedere a '/dev/sdd2': File o directory non esistente
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma viene listato almeno nella cartella /dev?

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ma viene listato almeno nella cartella /dev?

 

Pare di no

```
ls -l /dev

totale 4

crw-rw----   1 root    root      251,   0  2 dic 15.21 0:0:0:0

crw-rw----   1 root    root      251,   1  2 dic 15.21 1:0:0:0

crw-rw----   1 root    root      189,   1  2 dic 15.21 1-1

crw-rw----   1 root    root      189,   2  2 dic 15.21 1-1.3

crw-rw----   1 root    root      251,   4  2 dic 15.21 13:0:0:0

crw-rw----   1 root    root      251,   5  2 dic 15.21 16:0:0:0

crw-rw----   1 root    root      189, 129  2 dic 15.21 2-1

crw-rw----   1 root    root      189, 130  2 dic 15.21 2-1.1

crw-rw----   1 root    root      189, 131  2 dic 15.21 2-1.2

crw-rw----   1 root    root      189, 132  2 dic 15.21 2-1.4

crw-rw----   1 root    root      251,   2  2 dic 15.21 6:0:0:0

crw-rw----   1 root    root      251,   3  2 dic 15.21 7:0:0:0

drwxr-xr-x   2 root    root           900  2 dic 15.21 block

drwxr-xr-x   2 root    root           160  2 dic 15.21 bsg

drwxr-xr-x   3 root    root            60  2 dic 15.21 bus

drwxr-xr-x   2 root    root          4480  2 dic 15.21 char

crw-------   1 root    root        5,   1  2 dic 15.21 console

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root    root            11  2 dic 15.21 core -> /proc/kcore

drwxr-xr-x  10 root    root           220  2 dic 15.21 cpu

crw-rw----   1 root    root      203,   0  2 dic 15.21 cpu0

crw-rw----   1 root    root      203,   1  2 dic 15.21 cpu1

crw-rw----   1 root    root      203,   2  2 dic 15.21 cpu2

crw-rw----   1 root    root      203,   3  2 dic 15.21 cpu3

crw-rw----   1 root    root      203,   4  2 dic 15.21 cpu4

crw-rw----   1 root    root      203,   5  2 dic 15.21 cpu5

crw-rw----   1 root    root      203,   6  2 dic 15.21 cpu6

crw-rw----   1 root    root      203,   7  2 dic 15.21 cpu7

crw-------   1 root    root       10,  61  2 dic 15.21 cpu_dma_latency

crw-rw----   1 root    root       10, 236  2 dic 15.21 device-mapper

drwxrwxrwx   6 root    root           120  2 dic 15.21 disk

drwxr-xr-x   2 root    root            80  2 dic 15.21 dri

crw-rw----   1 root    root       13,  64  2 dic 15.21 event0

crw-rw----   1 root    root       13,  65  2 dic 15.21 event1

crw-rw----   1 root    root       13,  66  2 dic 15.21 event2

crw-rw----   1 root    root       13,  67  2 dic 15.21 event3

crw-rw----   1 root    root       13,  68  2 dic 15.21 event4

crw-rw----+  1 root    video      29,   0  2 dic 15.21 fb0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root    root            13  2 dic 15.21 fd -> /proc/self/fd

crw-rw-rw-   1 root    root        1,   7  2 dic 15.21 full

crw-rw-rw-   1 root    root       10, 229  2 dic 15.21 fuse

crw-rw----   1 root    root      180,  96  2 dic 15.21 hiddev0

crw-------   1 root    root      249,   0  2 dic 15.21 hidraw0

crw-------   1 root    root      249,   1  2 dic 15.21 hidraw1

crw-------   1 root    root      249,   2  2 dic 15.21 hidraw2

crw-rw----   1 root    audio      10, 228  2 dic 15.21 hpet

crw-------   1 root    root       10, 183  2 dic 15.21 hwrng

prw-------   1 root    root             0  2 dic 15.21 initctl

drwxr-xr-x   4 root    root           480  2 dic 15.21 input

crw-r--r--   1 root    root        1,  11  2 dic 15.21 kmsg

brw-rw----   1 root    disk        7,   0  2 dic 15.21 loop0

brw-rw----   1 root    disk        7,   1  2 dic 15.21 loop1

brw-rw----   1 root    disk        7,   2  2 dic 15.21 loop2

brw-rw----   1 root    disk        7,   3  2 dic 15.21 loop3

brw-rw----   1 root    disk        7,   4  2 dic 15.21 loop4

brw-rw----   1 root    disk        7,   5  2 dic 15.21 loop5

brw-rw----   1 root    disk        7,   6  2 dic 15.21 loop6

brw-rw----   1 root    disk        7,   7  2 dic 15.21 loop7

crw-rw----   1 root    disk       10, 237  2 dic 15.21 loop-control

crw-------   1 root    root       10,  56  2 dic 15.21 lpfcmgmt

drwxr-xr-x   2 root    root            60  2 dic 15.21 mapper

-rw-r--r--   1 root    root             4  2 dic 15.21 mdev.seq

crw-------   1 root    root       10,  57  2 dic 15.21 megadev0

crw-r-----   1 root    kmem        1,   1  2 dic 15.21 mem

crw-------   1 root    root       10,  58  2 dic 15.21 memory_bandwidth

crw-rw----   1 root    root       13,  63  2 dic 15.21 mice

crw-rw----   1 root    root       10, 184  2 dic 15.21 microcode

crw-rw----   1 root    root       13,  32  2 dic 15.21 mouse0

drwxrwxrwt   2 root    root            40  2 dic 15.21 mqueue

crw-rw----   1 root    root      202,   0  2 dic 15.21 msr0

crw-rw----   1 root    root      202,   1  2 dic 15.21 msr1

crw-rw----   1 root    root      202,   2  2 dic 15.21 msr2

crw-rw----   1 root    root      202,   3  2 dic 15.21 msr3

crw-rw----   1 root    root      202,   4  2 dic 15.21 msr4

crw-rw----   1 root    root      202,   5  2 dic 15.21 msr5

crw-rw----   1 root    root      202,   6  2 dic 15.21 msr6

crw-rw----   1 root    root      202,   7  2 dic 15.21 msr7

crw-------   1 root    root       10,  60  2 dic 15.21 network_latency

crw-------   1 root    root       10,  59  2 dic 15.21 network_throughput

crw-rw-rw-   1 root    root        1,   3  2 dic 15.21 null

brw-rw----   1 root    disk      252,   0  2 dic 15.21 nullb0

drw-rw----   2 root    root            60  2 dic 15.21 pktcdvd

crw-r-----   1 root    kmem        1,   4  2 dic 15.21 port

crw-rw-rw-   1 root    tty         5,   2  2 dic 15.22 ptmx

drwxr-xr-x   2 root    root             0  2 dic 15.21 pts

brw-rw----   1 root    disk        1,   0  2 dic 15.21 ram0

brw-rw----   1 root    disk        1,   1  2 dic 15.21 ram1

brw-rw----   1 root    disk        1,  10  2 dic 15.21 ram10

brw-rw----   1 root    disk        1,  11  2 dic 15.21 ram11

brw-rw----   1 root    disk        1,  12  2 dic 15.21 ram12

brw-rw----   1 root    disk        1,  13  2 dic 15.21 ram13

brw-rw----   1 root    disk        1,  14  2 dic 15.21 ram14

brw-rw----   1 root    disk        1,  15  2 dic 15.21 ram15

brw-rw----   1 root    disk        1,   2  2 dic 15.21 ram2

brw-rw----   1 root    disk        1,   3  2 dic 15.21 ram3

brw-rw----   1 root    disk        1,   4  2 dic 15.21 ram4

brw-rw----   1 root    disk        1,   5  2 dic 15.21 ram5

brw-rw----   1 root    disk        1,   6  2 dic 15.21 ram6

brw-rw----   1 root    disk        1,   7  2 dic 15.21 ram7

brw-rw----   1 root    disk        1,   8  2 dic 15.21 ram8

brw-rw----   1 root    disk        1,   9  2 dic 15.21 ram9

crw-rw-rw-   1 root    root        1,   8  2 dic 15.21 random

drwxr-xr-x   2 root    root            60  2 dic 15.21 raw

crw-rw----   1 root    root      162,   0  2 dic 15.21 rawctl

crw-rw-r--   1 root    root       10,  52  2 dic 15.21 rfkill

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root    root             4  2 dic 15.21 root -> sdb3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root    root             4  2 dic 15.21 rtc -> rtc0

crw-rw----   1 root    audio     253,   0  2 dic 15.21 rtc0

brw-rw----   1 root    disk        8,   0  2 dic 15.21 sda

brw-rw----   1 root    disk        8,   1  2 dic 15.21 sda1

brw-rw----   1 root    disk        8,   2  2 dic 15.21 sda2

brw-rw----   1 root    disk        8,   3  2 dic 15.21 sda3

brw-rw----   1 root    disk        8,   4  2 dic 15.21 sda4

brw-rw----   1 root    disk        8,   5  2 dic 15.21 sda5

brw-rw----   1 root    disk        8,  16  2 dic 15.21 sdb

brw-rw----   1 root    disk        8,  17  2 dic 15.21 sdb1

brw-rw----   1 root    disk        8,  18  2 dic 15.21 sdb2

brw-rw----   1 root    disk        8,  19  2 dic 15.21 sdb3

brw-rw----   1 root    disk        8,  20  2 dic 15.21 sdb4

brw-rw----   1 root    disk        8,  21  2 dic 15.21 sdb5

brw-rw----   1 root    disk        8,  32  2 dic 15.21 sdc

brw-rw----   1 root    disk        8,  33  2 dic 15.21 sdc1

brw-rw----   1 root    disk        8,  48  2 dic 15.21 sdd

brw-rw----   1 root    disk        8,  49  2 dic 15.21 sdd1

brw-rw----   1 root    disk        8,  64  2 dic 15.21 sde

brw-rw----   1 root    disk        8,  65  2 dic 15.21 sde1

crw-rw----   1 root    disk       21,   0  2 dic 15.21 sg0

crw-rw----   1 root    disk       21,   1  2 dic 15.21 sg1

crw-rw----   1 root    disk       21,   2  2 dic 15.21 sg2

crw-rw----   1 root    disk       21,   3  2 dic 15.21 sg3

crw-------   1 root    root       21,   4  2 dic 15.21 sg4

crw-rw----   1 root    disk       21,   5  2 dic 15.21 sg5

drwxrwxrwt   2 root    root            40  2 dic 15.21 shm

drwxr-xr-x   3 root    root           380  2 dic 15.21 snd

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root    root            15  2 dic 15.21 stderr -> /proc/self/fd/2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root    root            15  2 dic 15.21 stdin -> /proc/self/fd/0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root    root            15  2 dic 15.21 stdout -> /proc/self/fd/1

crw-rw-rw-   1 root    tty         5,   0  2 dic 15.21 tty

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,   0  2 dic 15.21 tty0

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,   1  2 dic 15.21 tty1

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  10  2 dic 15.21 tty10

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  11  2 dic 15.21 tty11

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  12  2 dic 15.21 tty12

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  13  2 dic 15.21 tty13

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  14  2 dic 15.21 tty14

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  15  2 dic 15.21 tty15

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  16  2 dic 15.21 tty16

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  17  2 dic 15.21 tty17

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  18  2 dic 15.21 tty18

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  19  2 dic 15.21 tty19

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,   2  2 dic 15.21 tty2

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  20  2 dic 15.21 tty20

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  21  2 dic 15.21 tty21

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  22  2 dic 15.21 tty22

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  23  2 dic 15.21 tty23

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  24  2 dic 15.21 tty24

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  25  2 dic 15.21 tty25

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  26  2 dic 15.21 tty26

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  27  2 dic 15.21 tty27

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  28  2 dic 15.21 tty28

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  29  2 dic 15.21 tty29

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,   3  2 dic 15.21 tty3

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  30  2 dic 15.21 tty30

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  31  2 dic 15.21 tty31

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  32  2 dic 15.21 tty32

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  33  2 dic 15.21 tty33

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  34  2 dic 15.21 tty34

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  35  2 dic 15.21 tty35

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  36  2 dic 15.21 tty36

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  37  2 dic 15.21 tty37

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  38  2 dic 15.21 tty38

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  39  2 dic 15.21 tty39

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,   4  2 dic 15.21 tty4

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  40  2 dic 15.21 tty40

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  41  2 dic 15.21 tty41

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  42  2 dic 15.21 tty42

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  43  2 dic 15.21 tty43

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  44  2 dic 15.21 tty44

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  45  2 dic 15.21 tty45

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  46  2 dic 15.21 tty46

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  47  2 dic 15.21 tty47

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  48  2 dic 15.21 tty48

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  49  2 dic 15.21 tty49

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,   5  2 dic 15.21 tty5

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  50  2 dic 15.21 tty50

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  51  2 dic 15.21 tty51

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  52  2 dic 15.21 tty52

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  53  2 dic 15.21 tty53

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  54  2 dic 15.21 tty54

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  55  2 dic 15.21 tty55

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  56  2 dic 15.21 tty56

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  57  2 dic 15.21 tty57

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  58  2 dic 15.21 tty58

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  59  2 dic 15.21 tty59

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,   6  2 dic 15.21 tty6

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  60  2 dic 15.21 tty60

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  61  2 dic 15.21 tty61

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  62  2 dic 15.21 tty62

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,  63  2 dic 15.21 tty63

crw--w----   1 filippo filippo     4,   7  2 dic 15.21 tty7

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,   8  2 dic 15.21 tty8

crw--w----   1 root    tty         4,   9  2 dic 15.21 tty9

crw-rw----   1 root    uucp        4,  64  2 dic 15.21 ttyS0

crw-rw----   1 root    uucp        4,  65  2 dic 15.21 ttyS1

crw-rw----   1 root    uucp        4,  66  2 dic 15.21 ttyS2

crw-rw----   1 root    uucp        4,  67  2 dic 15.21 ttyS3

crw-rw-rw-   1 root    root        1,   9  2 dic 15.21 urandom

drwxr-xr-x   2 root    root            60  2 dic 15.21 usb

crw-------   1 root    root      250,   0  2 dic 15.21 usbmon0

crw-------   1 root    root      250,   1  2 dic 15.21 usbmon1

crw-------   1 root    root      250,   2  2 dic 15.21 usbmon2

crw-------   1 root    root      250,   3  2 dic 15.21 usbmon3

crw-------   1 root    root      250,   4  2 dic 15.21 usbmon4

crw-------   1 root    root      250,   5  2 dic 15.21 usbmon5

crw-------   1 root    root      250,   6  2 dic 15.21 usbmon6

crw-------   1 root    root      250,   7  2 dic 15.21 usbmon7

crw-------   1 root    root      250,   8  2 dic 15.21 usbmon8

crw-------   1 root    root       10,  55  2 dic 15.21 vboxdrv

crw-------   1 root    root       10,  54  2 dic 15.21 vboxdrvu

crw-------   1 root    root       10,  53  2 dic 15.21 vboxnetctl

drwxr-x---   4 root    vboxusers       80  2 dic 15.21 vboxusb

crw-rw----   1 root    tty         7,   0  2 dic 15.21 vcs

crw-rw----   1 root    tty         7,   1  2 dic 15.21 vcs1

crw-rw----   1 root    tty         7,  10  2 dic 15.21 vcs10

crw-rw----   1 root    tty         7,  11  2 dic 15.21 vcs11

crw-rw----   1 root    tty         7,  12  2 dic 15.21 vcs12

crw-rw----   1 root    tty         7,   2  2 dic 15.21 vcs2

crw-rw----   1 root    tty         7,   3  2 dic 15.21 vcs3

crw-rw----   1 root    tty         7,   4  2 dic 15.21 vcs4

crw-rw----   1 root    tty         7,   5  2 dic 15.21 vcs5

crw-rw----   1 root    tty         7,   6  2 dic 15.21 vcs6

crw-rw----   1 root    tty         7,   7  2 dic 15.21 vcs7

crw-rw----   1 root    tty         7,   8  2 dic 15.21 vcs8

crw-rw----   1 root    tty         7,   9  2 dic 15.21 vcs9

crw-rw----   1 root    tty         7, 128  2 dic 15.21 vcsa

crw-rw----   1 root    tty         7, 129  2 dic 15.21 vcsa1

crw-rw----   1 root    tty         7, 138  2 dic 15.21 vcsa10

crw-rw----   1 root    tty         7, 139  2 dic 15.21 vcsa11

crw-rw----   1 root    tty         7, 140  2 dic 15.21 vcsa12

crw-rw----   1 root    tty         7, 130  2 dic 15.21 vcsa2

crw-rw----   1 root    tty         7, 131  2 dic 15.21 vcsa3

crw-rw----   1 root    tty         7, 132  2 dic 15.21 vcsa4

crw-rw----   1 root    tty         7, 133  2 dic 15.21 vcsa5

crw-rw----   1 root    tty         7, 134  2 dic 15.21 vcsa6

crw-rw----   1 root    tty         7, 135  2 dic 15.21 vcsa7

crw-rw----   1 root    tty         7, 136  2 dic 15.21 vcsa8

crw-rw----   1 root    tty         7, 137  2 dic 15.21 vcsa9

crw-------   1 root    root       10,  63  2 dic 15.21 vga_arbiter

crw-------   1 root    root       10, 130  2 dic 15.21 watchdog

crw-------   1 root    root      252,   0  2 dic 15.21 watchdog0

crw-rw-rw-   1 root    root        1,   5  2 dic 15.21 zero

```

----------

## antonellocaroli

Il problema potrebbe essere che é GPT e non dos?

----------

## sabayonino

ciao. 

prova a fare un controllo della partizione , e poi montarla

```
# ntfsfix /dev/sdd2
```

PS : il comando blkid cosa riporta ?

PPS : qualcuno sa il limite del filesystem supportato da ntfs-3g ? la partizione supera i 7 terabytes   :Arrow: 

 *Quote:*   

> the maximum NTFS volume size is 16 TB minus 4 KB. Both of these are vastly higher than the 128 GB limit in Windows XP SP1. Because partition tables on master boot record (MBR) disks support only partition sizes up to 2 TB, multiple GUID Partition Table (GPT or "dynamic") volumes must be combined to create a single NTFS volume larger than 2 TB.

 

Ntfs nativo sembra ci stia dentro . Non so per ntfs-3g .Non trovo info nemmeno nella home del progetto

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS : il comando blkid cosa riporta ?
> 
> 

 

non me lo elenca propio

```
blkid

/dev/sdb1: PARTUUID="2d17429f-01"

/dev/sdb2: UUID="6413c568-e81a-45f9-8e93-bcf799947361" TYPE="ext2" PARTUUID="2d17429f-02"

/dev/sdb3: UUID="791ddf72-3409-4ac3-98d7-58d4cfec64d3" TYPE="ext4" PARTUUID="2d17429f-03"

/dev/sdb5: LABEL="Dati" UUID="01D26E3060BFBDF0" TYPE="ntfs" PARTUUID="2d17429f-05"

/dev/sdc1: UUID="01D336EA5A375820" TYPE="ntfs" PARTUUID="5564c990-01"

/dev/sda1: UUID="F87448107447CFD4" TYPE="ntfs" PARTUUID="17eb0396-01"

/dev/sda2: UUID="D0981480981466EE" TYPE="ntfs" PARTUUID="17eb0396-02"

/dev/sda4: UUID="01D2846CC0980B90" TYPE="ntfs" PARTUUID="17eb0396-04"

/dev/sda5: UUID="16D4D340D4D32133" TYPE="ntfs" PARTUUID="17eb0396-05"

/dev/sde1: UUID="db7116d5-da44-4451-ab48-f0460f3e6ac4" TYPE="ext4" PARTUUID="0ac9e778-01"
```

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # ntfsfix /dev/sdd2
> ```
> ...

 

Potrebbe causare perdita di dati?

----------

## antonellocaroli

PS: con il dvd live di gentoo funziona perfettamente...

a questo punto sospetto qualche opzione nel kernel che ha a che fare con GPT

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si' probabilmente questa

```
-*- Enable the block layer --->

   Partition Types --->

      [*] Advanced partition selection

      [*] EFI GUID Partition support
```

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Si' probabilmente questa
> 
> ```
> -*- Enable the block layer --->
> 
> ...

 

Si, il problema era propio quello.

----------

